# I have been a member here for 8 months



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I was surprised today when I realized I have been here for 8 months

I think I have been doing pretty good here.

I have:
over 700 posts
several PM's from moderators (not all bad)

and the trifecta of forums
3 threads locked
2 friends
and 1 member left because of me


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Well if you ever blow though Minnesota, I'll give you a cookie. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> I was surprised today when I realized I have been here for 8 months
> 
> I think I have been doing pretty good here.
> 
> ...


Your free toaster over should be on its way soon. We expect some delays due to the holiday shipping schedules.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Inor said:


> Well if you ever blow though Minnesota, I'll give you a cookie.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


You are my inspiration.... well that and a chocolate chip cookie


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I was surprised today when I realized I have been here for 8 months
> 
> I think I have been doing pretty good here.
> 
> ...


well this thread ought to be interesting .........


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I lived in Brooklyn Park MN for a couple of years and also menomonie WI


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

man I have missed so much


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> You are my inspiration.... well that and a chocolate chip cookie


Mrs Inor makes the absolute BEST chocolate chip cookies too. I'll put your name on one.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I lived in Brooklyn Park MN for a couple of years and also menomonie WI


We are on the east side of the cities - Woodbury. It is actually closer to Menomonie than Brooklyn Park.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> I lived in Brooklyn Park MN for a couple of years and also *menomonie WI*


Stout?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Stout?


Are you calling me fat...lol

My Wife got her Bachelors in eduction from Stout


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Happy eight months.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

What you have friends???


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> What you have friends???


I KNOW right??? I was surprised too. We should have a ENEMIES list... It would be great to get an invite to be enemies...lol


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> I KNOW right??? I was surprised too. We should have a ENEMIES list... It would be great to get an invite to be enemies...lol


We do, it's called "Ignore", and it's so exclusive that you don't even know when you're on it (but you can be sure some of us are on a few).


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I just looked. You have TWO friends!!!
Ya know, I served with Marines (even though I'm Army), and y'all aren't as bad as those squids make you sound.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I just looked. You have TWO friends!!!
> Ya know, I served with Marines (even though I'm Army), and y'all aren't as bad as those squids make you sound.


25 years ago today - I was sitting in Pearl Harbor aboard the USS Vancouver...two things I remember;
1. My first son was born that day - i got a message from the red cross 
2. The Ship was broken which was why we were late getting back to san diego


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

8 months along. One more and you should deliver.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

When I joined PF, I thought you'd been a member for some time. Now that I look back, we had joined about the same time. I can't compete with a post county of now 60.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I would like to see the addition of an ignore count....LOL that would be a classic thing to see...I sometimes feel like I'm on most peoples ignore list and I just want to know when I get to the point that I'm just talking to myself...cause I can do that without all this huntin and peckin....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I always take the time to politely explain to a poster that I am hitting the "Ignore" button. I think it only fair. Congratulations M&M. I didn't think you had it in you.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Why stop with a Friend and Enemy invite? We need one for Tolerate When Not Drunk, Too Stupid to Breathe, and Talks Too Much


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I just looked. You have TWO friends!!!
> Ya know, I served with Marines (even though I'm Army), and y'all aren't as bad as those squids make you sound.


Oh, yes they are!


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I've never had a thread locked, never been banned, and have only one "friend". I'm slacking. LOL!


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm not even sure what having a FRIEND means? Does that mean I can go to them if I need money? ::clapping::


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"A friend will help you move...a GOOD FRIEND will help you move a dead body."
Beach Kowboy...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> Why stop with a Friend and Enemy invite? We need one for Tolerate When Not Drunk, Too Stupid to Breathe, and Talks Too Much


You qualify for all of the above.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Generally when I start a new post I get zero replies, I think the whole site has me on ignore.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

sparkyprep said:


> I've never had a thread locked, never been banned, and have only one "friend". I'm slacking. LOL!


Same here!,except I have had a few warnings from mods..........on another forum I think.....and my one friend wont post here anymore.

Somebody,friend me please!.?.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> Generally when I start a new post I get zero replies, I think the whole site has me on ignore.


Not at all. It just takes us a few minutes to read past the accent. :lol:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Research had been going on for many years in regard to the invention of the toothbrush. Researchers knew the purpose of the device but wanted to know and acknowledge the originating location. After a very long and exasperating study, the researchers came to their conclusion about the origin of the toothbrush. It was decided that the brush was invented in Maine.*

Intrigued by the discovery, the media asked the researchers how they came to this conclusion.*

The researchers all agreed that it was simple deduction: "If it was invented any where else it would have been called a teethbrush!"








Maine Temperature Conversion Chart

60 above zero
New Yorkers try to turn on the heat....
People in Maine plant gardens.

50 above zero
Californians shiver uncontrollably.......
People in Maine sunbathe.

40 above
Italian cars won't start.....
People in Maine drive with the windows down.

32 above
Distilled water freezes.....
Moosehead Lak's water gets thicker (for non-Mainers, this is a lake in Maine)

20 above
Floridians wear coats, gloves and woolly hats.....
People in Maine throw on a sweatshirt.

15 above
New York landlords finally turn up the heat....
People in Maine have the last cook-out before it gets cold.

zero degrees
People in Miami cease to exist....
Mainers lick the flagpole.

-20 below
Californians fly away to Mexico....
People in Maine get out their winter coats.

-40 below
Hollywood disintergrates.....
The girl scouts in Maine begin selling cookies door to door.

-60 below
Polar bears begin to evacuate Antarctica
Maine's Boy Scouts postpone "Winter Survival" classes until it gets cold enough.

-80 below
Mt. St. Helen's freezes...
People in Maine to ice skating or skiing.

-100 below
Santa Claus abandons the North Pole.....
Maine-iacs get frustrated when they can't thaw the keg.

-297 below
Microbial life survives on dairy products....
Cows in Maine complain of farmers with cold hands.

-460 below
ALL atomic motion stops.....
People in Maine start saying..."Cold 'nuff for ya?"

-500 below
Hell freezes over......
The New England Patriots win the Super Bowl!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> Same here!,except I have had a few warnings from mods..........on another forum I think.....and my one friend wont post here anymore.
> 
> Somebody,friend me please!.?.


OK, there. Now you have at least one. :lol:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> OK, there. Now you have at least one. :lol:


Kool!...thanks,and to Inor too.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> I've never had a thread locked, never been banned, and have only one "friend". I'm slacking. LOL!


What are you gripping about? I only have two friends.You and the other friend was NTXwheels,lol.Back to one friend again :lol: .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor, be Sharkbait's friend, too. Sheesh, at the needy people we have.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> Inor, be Sharkbait's friend, too. Sheesh, at the needy people we have.


Okay done.


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey,now i''m feeling better! I will dry me eyes.Thanks Denton and Inor,lol.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Sharkbait said:


> Hey,now i''m feeling better! I will dry me eyes.Thanks Denton and Inor,lol.


Heres another.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is getting a little to group-huggish. I'm outta here!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> This is getting a little to group-huggish. I'm outta here!


Agreed. Don't any of yous get any ideas about swappin' spit!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Denton said:


> This is getting a little to group-huggish. I'm outta here!


 :lol:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Inor said:


> Agreed. Don't any of yous get any ideas about swappin' spit!


I wouldn't even think of it!,hell, mine would probably kill or infect anybody anyway!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Maine Temperature Conversion Chart
> 
> 60 above zero
> New Yorkers try to turn on the heat....
> ...


Being *from* Maine I can attest that this is true!!

This will be my 196th post and I have been a member for 2 years (I read more then post) and I have 0 friends, sounds like you got me beat Maine-Marine

You all hug it out.... I'll be just over here waiting for the Testosterone levels to go back up.. :-o :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sheesh. Backhanded friend requests count as needing a testosterone shot, too. :lol:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

hehe, now I have a friend and didnt have to ask.... :lol::lol::lol:


Doc


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> I've never had a thread locked, never been banned, and have only one "friend". I'm slacking. LOL!


Hey now! I am that one "friend"! That's gotta count for something...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Here is the amazing thing... I post an honest to goodness thread about beginning preps.. it goes for 2 pages and gets 3 likes

I post a tongue in cheek thread about my membership..it gets 109 likes and goes for 5 pages.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Im not sure how long ive been. I think im everyones ignore list. Not been banned yet. Is there a waiting list?


----------

